# lost Black lab cla game fair



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

DogLost.co.uk - DELILAH OR LILAH's Lost Dog Poster

Please all of you, circulate this and see if you can help. Thank you.

Subject: LOST BLACK LABRADOR
You may have already received this but do forward it to all and sundry
DogLost.co.uk - DELILAH OR LILAH's Lost Dog Poster
Dog lost at cla game fair
Hello there, 
I really need your help. I lost our wonderful black lab at the CLA game fair this weekend, on the sat about 2.00pm in Gunmakers Row. She was in a stall next to the shooting times stand. I went to look through the scopes of an air rifle and when I looked down she had gone. She may have disappeared through the back of the tent. She is approx 1 year old, solid black, with a very small patch of white on her underbelly - you have to look hard for it. She is very timid in nature, and a fairly useless gundog - so of no value to anyone, but an extremely loved member of our family. Initially I thought that she had gone missing, and was hiding somewhere but as time has gone on, it is now looking like someone has taken her. Please please look out for any dogs that might be for sale, or anyone has acquired a new dog since the fair that seems suspicious. She is microchipped and I will offer a cash reward for her safe return. She means the world to me, not as a gundog, but as my pet. She answers to the name of Lilah.
Please also ask about for me.
Any help would be more than appreciated.

Chris.
CONTACT: 07788 710953 or 0191 415 9556 
__________________


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope you find your Lab. Its like losing a family member. I feel for you!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This girl has been found and reunited with her family


----------

